# Sylveon Type



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2013)

So, someone mentioned that there is a poison ivy in Japan/Korea/China called Oxicodendron Sylvestre or Rhus Sylvestris. Sylv of course is a word that has to do with forests, and judging by the look of the poison ivy, it's certainly a possibility.





I'm still holding on to the idea of it being called that because nymphs live in the woodlands, and it's a Light type pokemon. Ya know, to rustle jimmies.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2013)

:33
interesting idea is interesting :33


----------



## Nois (Apr 15, 2013)

How about Sylv, for Silver and it being a Steel type


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

The newest trailer is the biggest tease as it doesn't help at all when trying to figure out Sylveon's type.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> The newest trailer is the biggest tease as it doesn't help at all when trying to figure out Sylveon's type.



Love type 

Seriously i'm putting all my bets on a new type altogether. Gen VI really wants to surprise us.


----------

